# How do you like your Wyndham ownership? (2014)



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2014)

We may be getting my brother-in-law's Wyndham membership. We don't have all the details yet but we do know that he gets 154,000 pts. annually with monthly maintenance fees of $65. He bought it at a Sedona resort.

We are interested in it because there are several Wyndham/World Mark resorts in California that are within easy driving distance of Las Vegas. I'm wondering how easy it is to reserve the World Mark properties.  Here are some questions I have: 

Do World Mark owners have first crack at those resorts or are all the World Mark and Wyndham properties available to all owners at the same time?

How hard is it to get a summer week at the new Wyndham Oceanside property?

What can we reserve for 154,000 pts.?  I know that the time of year, size of unit, and how many days you want to stay figure into that. Is that enough points to get a two bedroom unit at Oceanside for instance?

Can you stay for just a few days at a time or do you have to stay for a whole week?

Is there any kind of bonus time or last minute rental inventory available to members?

How long do your points last?  If unused one year do they roll over to the next year? Can you borrow from the next year?

For Wyndham owners, are you happy with the program?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 10, 2014)

Karen, I'm relatively new to Wyndham, but I'll add a few tidbits.

I looked at the Oceanside page in my book (ask your brother for his book or visit this page and look for the primer:  http://forums.atozed.com/), and a full week during prime time (weeks 5-48) would be 203,000 - 600,000 points, depending on your length of stay.  You could stay in a 1 BR on a Friday/Saturday for 41,500 per night, weeknights would be 24,000.  Someone else will need to tell you how hard they are to get.  

Your points question takes some serious explaining - again, sign up for that forum and download and read the primer.  It's a wealth of knowledge.

The good news is that if you like the 154,000 points, but need more, you can pick them up for a song on ebay.  We have ~300,000 points, which we find is some years not enough, and others, way too much.

I'm hoping someone else will be able to give you better info.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 10, 2014)

Many of your questions are answered in the member's directory which can be accessed here.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2014)

Dont count on using Wyndham points to visit Worldmark properties.These are two separate and distinct systems. I own both and Im happy with my decision to buy them


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Dont count on using Wyndham points to visit Worldmark properties.These are two separate and distinct systems. I own both and Im happy with my decision to buy them


Is it possible though?


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 10, 2014)

There is also a "supplement" to the member's directory published at a later date here.  You'll notice that it has a revised list of associate resorts that does not include the Worldmark resorts listed in the directory.   They're now available to reserve through the Club Pass program, which is only available for developer-purchased points (non-resale)

That being said, I love my resale Wyndham points!  154,000 points for $65/mo in MF is considered to be pretty cheap.  There are only a few resorts that would be any cheaper.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> They're now available to reserve through the Club Pass program, which is only available for developer-purchased points (non-resale)


 Hopefully my brother-in-law will know what kind of program he has--he's gathering all his paperwork. He did buy it from the developer. He would be gifting this to us, not re-selling it. Do you think that would make any difference?


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jul 10, 2014)

My responses are in BLUE.



Karen G said:


> We may be getting my brother-in-law's Wyndham membership. We don't have all the details yet but we do know that he gets 154,000 pts. annually with monthly maintenance fees of $65. He bought it at a Sedona resort.
> 
> We are interested in it because there are several Wyndham/World Mark resorts in California that are within easy driving distance of Las Vegas. I'm wondering how easy it is to reserve the World Mark properties.  Here are some questions I have:
> 
> ...



Cynthia T.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 10, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Hopefully my brother-in-law will know what kind of program he has--he's gathering all his paperwork. He did buy it from the developer. He would be gifting this to us, not re-selling it. Do you think that would make any difference?




No, to Wyndham it won't make a difference at all. If you want to keep the VIP eligibility for some reason, the only way I think this can happen is if you get added to the deed. BIL would have to stay on there as well and you have to keep his membership/account with him as primary owner, which may or may not be an issue for him/you. 

While doing that would allow you to use Club Pass to get into WM, you would be much better off getting a WM account separately or justing renting from a WM owner as needed. So IMO the juice isn't worth the squeeze to try to maintain the developer status on the points. Plus you take away any future temptation to shell out big bucks to go for VIP. 

Sedona has decent MF, so it's not like he is pawning off a TS dog on you. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jul 10, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Hopefully my brother-in-law will know what kind of program he has--he's gathering all his paperwork. He did buy it from the developer. He would be gifting this to us, not re-selling it. Do you think that would make any difference?




In the eyes of Wyndham even at no cost to you - it would be treated as re-sale and you would lose his benefits.  Read my previous post.

Your brother-in-law can add your name to his contract and you can pay his maintenance fees for what you use.  

Cynthia T.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 10, 2014)

Karen G said:


> We are interested in it because there are several Wyndham/World Mark resorts in California that are within easy driving distance of Las Vegas. I'm wondering how easy it is to reserve the World Mark properties. Here are some questions I have:
> 
> Do World Mark owners have first crack at those resorts or are all the World Mark and Wyndham properties available to all owners at the same time?



I won't attempt to answer any of the Wyndham questions, those are best left to the Wyndham owners.  As for your question that I quoted concerning the WorldMark properties, the answer is Yes, WorldMark owners can book those before any Wyndham owner can.

WorldMark owners can book any WorldMark resort at 13 months before arrival if they book at least a 7 days, which can be split among multiple resorts.  At 10 months before arrival the 7 day stay requirement goes away and WorldMark owners can book short stays.  The only restriction is that you cannot book single weekend days.

Unless there is some other avenue that I am not aware of, Wyndham owners can only book WorldMark resorts via Club Pass, the new internal exchange system.  The booking window for that exchange system opens at 9 months before arrival.  Plus reservations can only be made using developer purchased points.  The old way of booking Affiliate Resorts which had limited availability at select resorts went away when Club Pass was introduced.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2014)

If you want primarily WorldMark, a Wyndham ownership is not the way to make it happen. 

That said: I *love* my Wyndham (resale) ownership.  We've really enjoyed the resorts we've visited, and my particular ownership has very reasonable ongoing costs.  We've so far stayed at Bonnet Creek, Smoky Mountains (2x), Tamarack, Dolphin's Cove, and Old Town Alexandria. We have another Bonnet stay coming up for the winter holidays.  We've also used our points to exchange into DVC and a few other locations.  All of those stays were really enjoyable.


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 12, 2014)

Question:
For Wyndham owners, are you happy with the program?

I've been a Wyndham (resale) owner for about 14 years and I am very happy with it.  I have a very small contract (1 77k contract and one every other year aka EOY 168k contract). This doesn't get me much at the newer resorts like Oceanside, but I have gotten a lot of nice vacations sticking with the owner resorts.  Some resorts I have been to: Branson Mountain Vista and Meadows, Ocean Walk, Cypress Palms, Bonnet Creek and Canterbury in San Francisco. With those newer resorts (BC and Canterbury) I stretched my points by avoiding the weekend. Fridays and Saturdays take a lot more points.

There have been some unwanted changes over the years but generally I am very satisfied with my Wyndham Ownership.


----------



## balc453 (Jul 12, 2014)

We are very happy with our Wyndham ownership. We bought all our points developer before we discovered TUG. That being said we were fortunate to get to platinum inexpensively. We get most of our trips at discount and often a free upgrade. When we retire we will get a lot of time to travel and be able to stretch our points. VIP can be a valuable asset if acquire at low cost.

We travel mostly along the east coast where Wyndham has a large presence. We have not been to a Worldmark resort but they look very nice.


----------



## Don (Jul 13, 2014)

We have the points, and we plan our vacations at areas where Wyndhams are located.  We just spent two weeks at Flagstaff, Indio and San Diego.  Last year it was Smokey Mountain Resort.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 13, 2014)

We've given our Wyndham points away and have chosen to rent instead of buy.  I feel about 10 pounds lighter!  

I don't regret being a Wyndham owner, since we've had a lot of great vacations over the past 7 or 8 years, but feel much better just renting what we need.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 13, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Hopefully my brother-in-law will know what kind of program he has--he's gathering all his paperwork. He did buy it from the developer. He would be gifting this to us, not re-selling it. Do you think that would make any difference?



Your husband's brother? Same last name? It should be transferred as family verses resale.

Sending you a PM.


----------



## rhburn3 (Aug 17, 2014)

Try the family moving of the property.  We inherited a Developer Sale from my wife's father, (last name is different due to our marriage) and we were told there was no problem with Wyndham Pass because there was no cash transaction.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Aug 22, 2014)

We love our Wyndham ownership.  We would not do the amount of travelling that we do if we did not have it.  We have been to San Antonio Texas, Bonnet Creek, Fl, Ocean Walk, Daytona, Old Towne Alexandria, Washington DC, Williamsburg Va, and Ocean Boulevard, Myrtle Beach.  We are currently planning our Hawaii vacation using our timeshare.  I think what I like the best is that the maintenance fees comes off our credit card each month and I don't even notice it.  As a result, the only think I really worry about is the flights, meals out bad attractions- the accommodations are already taken care of!  The other things that we like is the full use of laundry facilities, kitchen to make breakfast, and extra space in the living room.  We find that when we stay in a hotel now, it is really difficult because we are so used to the luxury of having all of the space and amenities of the timeshare!  We also find that the locations of the timeshares are unbeatable.  We have always felt very safe and secured when staying at all of the resorts.


----------



## djohn75087 (Sep 12, 2014)

*pretty good value*

Once again my Wyndham timeshare has proven that it is a pretty good value  (bought resale). My wife and I decided that next summer we will be taking a trip to San Fran. After seeing the points cost for 4 nights of 192K for a one BR presidential I almost gagged. That's right at a $1k in maintenance fees. After making the res this morning I decided to check trip advisor to see if I got ripped of. I found that hotel rooms in that same area range from $294 a night to $549 and that's the price for the standard rooms! For my $1k I'm getting a 1BR with a full kitchen and an in room washer dryer. Sorry for doubting you Wyndham!


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 13, 2014)

Happy with my membership. The resort are nice and well maintained. Lots of good locations and IMO, reasonably priced or at least the ones I own are.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 14, 2014)

Love Wyndham. 

My father purchased 1.5M developer points.  Lucky me -- I now manage the account for the family and the VIP platinum status will be passed on to us as well.  There are enough points that we can use it as well as rent excess points to cover the maintenance.  I've done well with it, I have more business than I have points and have partnered with another owner.  Pretty much this "operation" has secured my retirement.  And I expect my retirement will be spent in Wyndhams during the winter months (at least DH thinks so).

TUG was a godsend.  I have learned so much here (and continue to do so). I found TUG when my father was in the process of paying someone to "take this off his hands" so he would not burden his children.  

The properties never cease to amaze me.  They are kept up well. the staff is always great, it's hard to complain about any on-site experiences.   We are fortunate to have stayed at many awesome places.

Because they are kept up so well, renting them is easy.  I have had very few complaints from renters. When there have been issues, Wyndham is quick to respond. 

The rules can drive you crazy.  But learn them and use them to your advantage and the points go far.  Bouncing things off fellow TUGgers is very helpful. The guest confirmations would be my biggest complaint.  I squeak out the use of every last one.   My first year I wasted quite a few, but not anymore.  I feel I manage those well.   All siblings are now on the account - that saves us at least $1000 each year (and makes it easier for me to manage overall).  

Checking in and being asked to attend a presentation can be a pain.  But quite honestly, they usually don't want to talk to me.  I've had some interesting experiences over the years, but they leave me alone now.

The VC's and Owner Care overall do a great job.  Issues are addressed and resolved. They've worked with me on some interesting things over the past 3 years and overall I am very satisfied.

Kids are spoiled rotten, they have no clue what a family vacation in a hotel would be like. We've had some amazing vacations at Wyndhams and look forward to many more. 

While 154K points doesn't get you any level of VIP, if you can transfer it (within family) and keep your developer-point status, I would suggest that. You never know what might happen in the future, why not keep it just to be safe? 

Some of the resorts will share inventory (other, smarter, people here on TUG can explain that better).  For example, we just stayed at the Worldmark Indio with our Wyndham points.   My understanding is that some of the rooms are earmarked for Wyndham, some for WorldMark.  Online - I booked at the Wyndham Indio and paid with my Wyndham points.  As a Wyndham owner, nothing was different than staying at any other Wyndham. Except the signs all said Worldmark.  So there really isn't a Wyndham Indio at all - just on the online site with some rooms blocked for Wyndham owners.  It's an agreement at WorldMark Indio to allot so many rooms to Wyndham.   Each resort may have a different agreement.  For some of them, we will have to pay a fee (the new Club Wyndham thing), but for others, like Wyndham Indio, there is this other agreement in place.

As far as availability at Oceanside - if you are crazy like me you can watch for cancellations and find amazing things.  We went from Indio to Oceanside.  I watched for cancellations and was able to pick up rooms for the days leading up to Labor Day week-end as well as a few days after.  I would expect that to be a very busy time and I was able to find what we needed. (I had held some units early on and found better discounts as the date got closer). If your schedule is flexible and you are diligent, you can find what you need anywhere.  I don't have to worry about transactions - it may not be cost effective to hold something in hopes of something better coming open if you are paying a transaction fee.

Good luck, I hope you are able to enjoy this as much as I have.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 14, 2014)

Count me as another fan of our Wyndham ownership. 

Obviously, everything is not perfect. I loathe the high-pressure sales tactics and feel it detracts from what is otherwise a very attractive product. While it doesn't affect me directly, it affects my guests who may not know they don't have to attend the presentation. It bugs me that I have to tell them to "just say no" over and over again to avoid being bombarded. 

However, that being said - we have traveled to more places - and stayed in nicer places - than I would have thought possible through our ownership. Like a few others, we've also been able to share our ownership with others to help offset our ownership costs.


----------



## RJones (Nov 24, 2017)

For you all who have been around the Wyndham block, do you know if 203,000 points would allow me access to a 2 Bedroom for Memorial Day Weekend?


----------



## 55plus (Nov 24, 2017)

You stated "Weekend." Are you talking about 2 to 3 nights over Memorial Day weekend? If so, yes. If it's for a week, then it depends on location. . .


----------



## Avislo (Nov 24, 2017)

You did not indicate where you wanted to go.  I am sure there are other resorts you could do.

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village
Shawnee-on-delaware, Pennsylvania

CHECK-IN May 22, 2018 4pm
CHECK OUT May 29, 2018 10am
PRICE
_More Information_
120,000 Points
UNIT TYPE 2 Bedroom

Managed By Wyndham | Ridge Top

VIP Benefits Apply
Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation
Myrtle Beach Area, South Carolina

CHECK-IN May 25, 2018 4pm
CHECK OUT May 29, 2018 10am
PRICE
_More Information_
104,000 PointsUNIT TYPE 2 Bedroom Deluxe
Managed By Wyndham | SeaWatch Plantation Villas

VIP Benefits Apply


----------



## RJones (Nov 27, 2017)

Ok. Understood. Thanks.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 27, 2017)

You are welcome.


----------



## needhelp (Nov 27, 2017)

Vacationfuntips said:


> In the eyes of Wyndham even at no cost to you - it would be treated as re-sale and you would lose his benefits.  Read my previous post.
> 
> Your brother-in-law can add your name to his contract and you can pay his maintenance fees for what you use.
> 
> Cynthia T.


If her brother-in-law added her name to his contract, could they then later remove the brother-in-law's name to keep developer status?  This would end up costing $600. I don't know if that cheaper than getting a Worldmark contract re-sell.


----------



## linpat (Nov 27, 2017)

I’ve owned with Wyndham for almost 20 years and it has totally spoiled us. The difference between a hotel room and a place with a kitchen, living room, bedroom(s), and the room to relax is amazing. My daughter has already laid claim to my points when i no longer need or want them.


----------

